# Smelling smoke from my enviro m55 cast



## kykel (Oct 20, 2011)

I just installed stove last knight. First, the dealer pre burned for two hours. I burned for two hours last knight and shut down due to the smell. The smell is coming from the heattubes. and only the left side.  the first  two on the left maybe. Definetly the first one. If you put your nose up to the right tube and breathe in no smell. If you put your nose up to the left tube you smell it, My daughter said the same thing so its not just me. How can smoke be in the tube unless there is a breach in the tube?I started it tonight and the same thing. I know they smoke when first lit but the smell is constant. I went up stairs and showered and when I came out I could smell it up stairs. Any help would be appreciated especially since my wife wasn't 100 percent about buying a new stove


----------



## flynfrfun (Oct 21, 2011)

That's great the dealer did a pre-burn.  But it took my stove about a week (burning about 4-6hrs daily) to get the paint completely burned in.  You need to run it on heat level 5 with the windows open and fans a blowing for a few hrs.  Then dial it back to 3 or so.  Do this daily until it goes away.  

If your wife is like most, she will very quickly start loving the stove.  

At this point (new stove) it's hard to diagnose a true exhaust leak until the stove is fully burned in.  If you are really nervous about it and truly think it's an exhaust leak, start looking around the exhaust joints with a flashlight during the startup phase while it's smoking.


----------



## PJPellet (Oct 21, 2011)

flynfrfun said:
			
		

> That's great the dealer did a pre-burn.  But it took my stove about a week (burning about 4-6hrs daily) to get the paint completely burned in.  You need to run it on heat level 5 with the windows open and fans a blowing for a few hrs.  Then dial it back to 3 or so.  Do this daily until it goes away.
> 
> If your wife is like most, she will very quickly start loving the stove.
> 
> At this point (new stove) it's hard to diagnose a true exhaust leak until the stove is fully burned in.  If you are really nervous about it and truly think it's an exhaust leak, start looking around the exhaust joints with a flashlight during the startup phase while it's smoking.



I totally agree^^^^^^^^ don't sweat it right now and give the stove time to completely burn in.


----------



## Bkins (Oct 21, 2011)

I guess the next question would be are you sure its smoke your smelling?  Could very well be a defect in the stove but I agree with the others that you need to turn it all the way up for a period of time with the windows open and put some more burn time on it before getting to worried.  Have you asked the dealer about it?


----------



## kykel (Oct 21, 2011)

Whats troubling me is the smell is coming directly out of the far left burn tube. if you sniff all around the stove that is the only place you smell it. And it smells like smoke from a fire rather than a paint  burn. Hope you guys are right. Ill talk to the dealer tomorrow.


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 21, 2011)

If you think it has a leak turn off the lights in the room with a bright light in the stove(cold stove please!) Cover the door glass with a dark towel. If it has a defect you might see light coming from the inside tube. I am pretty sure unless the stove was damaged in shipping there shouldn't be a leak in the tube or chassis. Very thoroughly inspected before the final assemble.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Oct 21, 2011)

kykel said:
			
		

> Whats troubling me is the smell is coming directly out of the far left burn tube. if you sniff all around the stove that is the only place you smell it. And it smells like smoke from a fire rather than a paint  burn. Hope you guys are right. Ill talk to the dealer tomorrow.



If you have a small leak at the stove adapter or tee it is possible that when the convection system kicks in it will draw the smoke into the heat exchanger and blow it or its smell into room via that path.

The two most likely places to have a leak in the venting is at the adapter and at the tee, the tee has a tendency to leak at the saddle and clean out cap, the adapter usually where you can't see it.


----------



## flynfrfun (Oct 21, 2011)

Another thing, the far left heat exchange tube gets the hottest of all the tubes on the M55.  The middle tubes are the coolest (most airflow).  The fire tends to lean left an therefore the left most tube gets the hottest since it has less airflow and the fire is heating it more than the righternmost tubes.  So, my take is that your left tube is just burning in at a higher temp than the others and smoking more than the others. 

Also, FYI...another new M55 member was posting the same thing...smoke from left side of stove during his burn in.  Get'er hot and let us know in a few days what happens.  At least you haven't pulled all your exhaust apart like I did when I did my burn in.  I didn't realize there was such a thing as burn in.  The first time I fired her up, the house was all smoky and my heart was in my throat thinking the worst.  Shut it down, took all the piping apart, resealed, and lit it off again.  SAME PROBLEM.  I then realized what was happening and opened the windows and let it go.  In a few days, all was normal.


----------



## kykel (Oct 21, 2011)

Well thanks again guys. I think Im going to take a half day tomorrow and fire up the stove, open some windows and let this stove cook. hopefully the smell will dissapear.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Oct 21, 2011)

Also a new M55 cast owner (about 5 bags thru it)...I think I smell a wood burning scent when I burn on the lowest setting (one).  It seems to go away when I turn it up to two.  Gonna have a service tech make sure my damper and such are set correctly.   Good luck with your issue, I hope it goes away after you give her a good cook!!


----------



## nailed_nailer (Oct 21, 2011)

Another smoke detection method that works for me is to fire up the stove normally.

Then turn out all the lights.

Using a bright flashlight shine it *across* all of the possible leaking areas.  Vent joints, adapter joints, ash pan seals, door gasket, etc.  If it is allowing smoke to escape yoiu might be able to see it with the light.

Don't forget to check the internals of the stove where the combustion blower exits to the exhaust adapter.

You may have to momentarily slow down or shut off your convection fan to see smoke that is coming from the convection system.

At least this way you will know if it it is a leak or paint burn-off.

It doesn't take much smoke to escape to have a smell. 

Good Luck,
---Nailer---


----------



## Millsk (Oct 21, 2011)

I've noticed a wood smell when i start mine up, it tends to go away after it warms up.

One other thing to think about is the door gasket. If combustion air is leaking from the door gasket it would move right into the convection air flow and may lead you to believe the tubes are leaking rather than the door.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Oct 21, 2011)

Millsk said:
			
		

> I've noticed a wood smell when i start mine up, it tends to go away after it warms up.
> 
> One other thing to think about is the door gasket. If combustion air is leaking from the door gasket it would move right into the convection air flow and may lead you to believe the tubes are leaking rather than the door.



Due to the combustion fan doing its thing it is highly unlikely (although not impossible) that smoke would exit the stove that way.  Door gasket issues generally cause other problems.


----------



## JBiBBs5 (Oct 21, 2011)

Hey Chunk, welcome to the forum. I'm a fairly new member myself.

I've also purchased the same exact stove and have been having the same issue except the dealer never even pre-burned mine so when he first fired it up the house filled with smoke. All of my fire alarms went off and it smelled horrible.

At this point I have burned through three bags and have made quite a few posts on here expressing my concerns. Some recommended taping and sealing seams that I thought might be causing the problem so I tried that. The room doesn't fill with smoke or anything like that and I do have a carbon monoxide detector right next to the stove, which always displays a zero. 

I think I'm starting to agree with what some others are saying about the curing phase because the smell seems to be weakening during each use. Keep us posted on your progress and I will do the same. 

In my opinion, the best part about this forum is that no matter what kind of problem you are having there is always a bunch of people who can relate.


----------



## kykel (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks for chiming inn. Its good to know other people are having the same problem. Makes me feel like its a burn in issue rather than a defect. I also notice the problem is with the steel as well as the cast. Lets hope all works out for all of us. will keep in touch with my progress


----------



## kykel (Oct 21, 2011)

Smokey, I think you hit the nail on the head. I lit the stove this afternoon and smelled smoke at the adapter. sealed it up and ran on setting 5 for 2 hrs. the only smell was the paint curing and not that bad. However when I turned the stove down to #1 the smell started to come back. I Might have to pull stove out to really seal the adapter.after pulling the covers off and getting a better look at the back of the stove I see how the convection blower is close to the exaust fan and can pull the smoke into the exhaust tubes.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Oct 21, 2011)

kykel said:
			
		

> Smokey, I think you hit the nail on the head. I lit the stove this afternoon and smelled smoke at the adapter. sealed it up and ran on setting 5 for 2 hrs. the only smell was the paint curing and not that bad. However when I turned the stove down to #1 the smell started to come back. I Might have to pull stove out to really seal the adapter.after pulling the covers off and getting a better look at the back of the stove I see how the convection blower is close to the exaust fan and can pull the smoke into the exhaust tubes.



If the convection fan is strong enough it is even possible for it to pull smoke out of the air intake on low firing rates or under other conditions.

I always recommend that if there is a wood smoke smell to start looking for a leak.  All kinds of ways for what shouldn't get into the room to get there.

Sometimes just opening the damper a small amount (really should set the draft on that unit with a mag.) if there is no sealed OAK will take care of the matter.  I personally prefer a functioning sealed OAK, but that is my druthers.


----------



## stoveguy13 (Oct 21, 2011)

the most likely cause for the wood smoke smell is from a bad seal or a leak in the venting the smell will come threw the heat exchanger tube because the convection fan is picking it up and sending it threw the tubes check the seal to the back of the stove as J said turn off the lights in the room and use a flash light to check the piping and the connection at the back of the stove not real likely that the smoke is leaking from the body of the stove because it is under negative pressure


----------



## kykel (Oct 22, 2011)

Spoke too soon. Just lit the stove and house smells like smoke. Guess im pulling the stove out and resealing the adapter.


----------



## PJPellet (Oct 22, 2011)

kykel said:
			
		

> Spoke too soon. Just lit the stove and house smells like smoke. Guess im pulling the stove out and resealing the adapter.



Good idea.  That's where I had a problem too.  My installer LOADED the adapter with silicon and mine still leaked until I put even more around the joints.


----------



## kykel (Oct 22, 2011)

Finally Fixed the smoke smell. Pulled the stove out and removed the exhaust adapter. Was unable to remove the actual adapter from the stove flange(due to silicone) but the stove has a nice design to remove the flang from the stove. One bolt and it comes off.  Scraped off the silicone on the outside and examined the adapter. Looking on the inside of the adapter I could see a seal completely around the exhaust flange. Started doubting that this was the problem. Anyway I sealed inside again and sealed outside of adapter including the space between the inner and outer wall. I used the rutland 2000 Degree black stove and fireplace cement. When I reinstalled the adapter and flange to the blower flange I noticed that where the blower flange and blower housing meet there is a black silicone sealing the two together, and there was a piece of silicone missing on the top half. I believe this was the problem all along. Well the stove has been running for an hour now and no smell what so ever. 

Ready to start burning full time.


----------



## flynfrfun (Oct 22, 2011)

Any chance we could get a pic of the spot that was missing the sealant?


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 22, 2011)

flynfrfun said:
			
		

> Any chance we could get a pic of the spot that was missing the sealant?



X2 Good show and tell for the others.


----------



## kykel (Oct 23, 2011)

I would love to send pics bit im having trouble with sizing. Ive tride a few suggestions with no luck. Ill keep trying


----------



## DexterDay (Oct 23, 2011)

Using the 2000* furnace cement is a good way to fix things. But I can assure you now, that it will be a PITA to get off come Spring when you do your Spring Cleaning..

Normally the standard 500* or 750* silicone is all thats needed. Stays nice and pliable and if the beed is thick enough, can be pulled off like a string. The cement on the other hand gets hard like, well cement.. 

Glad you got it fixed, but just a heads up for the next time you seal it up.

Those M-55's are a fantastic unit. Something you will enjoy for years!


----------



## kykel (Oct 23, 2011)

heres some pics


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 23, 2011)

kykel said:
			
		

> I would love to send pics bit im having trouble with sizing. Ive tride a few suggestions with no luck. Ill keep trying



Have a look here! 1st one has a vid~ 

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows7/Resize-a-picture-using-Paint

or

http://www.wikihow.com/Resize-a-JPEG


----------



## kykel (Oct 23, 2011)

hey I just sent a pic but was just messing around didn't think it would go through. I work on getting better ones


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 23, 2011)

Here is a vista how to vid~

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9I4T0qV9Bxg


----------



## kykel (Oct 23, 2011)

new pics hope it works


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 23, 2011)

Worked like a charm! Nice looking stove!

Hope you enjoy your new toy!


----------



## Millsk (Oct 23, 2011)

I have found leaks around the combustion exhaust fan discharge. It can be found between the fan housing and the connection plate. If you have trouble finding it I can include photos.
The tell tale for me was ash and obvious markings left from hot gas flow on the metal.


----------



## JBiBBs5 (Oct 24, 2011)

kykel said:
			
		

> Finally Fixed the smoke smell. Pulled the stove out and removed the exhaust adapter. Was unable to remove the actual adapter from the stove flange(due to silicone) but the stove has a nice design to remove the flang from the stove. One bolt and it comes off.  Scraped off the silicone on the outside and examined the adapter. Looking on the inside of the adapter I could see a seal completely around the exhaust flange. Started doubting that this was the problem. Anyway I sealed inside again and sealed outside of adapter including the space between the inner and outer wall. I used the rutland 2000 Degree black stove and fireplace cement. When I reinstalled the adapter and flange to the blower flange I noticed that where the blower flange and blower housing meet there is a black silicone sealing the two together, and there was a piece of silicone missing on the top half. I believe this was the problem all along. Well the stove has been running for an hour now and no smell what so ever.
> 
> Ready to start burning full time.



I did a nice long burn on high this weekend but it didn't solve my problem. The paint must be fully cured by now and the smell only comes out of the far left hole on the blower. I must be having the exact same problem you were having so I'm going to give the installer a call and have him reseal the adapter.


----------



## kykel (Oct 24, 2011)

jbibb

If you open the left panel and look at the exhaust blower you will see its bolted to the blower housing. if you follow the housing to the flat square flange that the exaust pipe hooks up to it should have calk around it. Mine was missing some caulk on the top half and the convection blower was sucking the smell through tha left side tubes.

easy fix for me and no smell since. I dont know if the steel m55 is the same as  the cast as far as how the internal parts are layed out.

good luck with your stove


----------



## kykel (Oct 24, 2011)

sorry i just realized you have the cast also so look at that spot. Curious to see if its the same problem I had


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 24, 2011)

If it is? I'll pass it along. If one of you can post or PM me a picture? 

Proof is in the pudding! ;-)


----------



## madge69 (Oct 24, 2011)

I also have a stove manufactured by Sherwood Industries (VistaFlame VF100) which was missing caulk IN THE SAME SPOT (I found it last week while sealing up the venting).  Though, to be fair, it wasn't on the top--it was on the bottom.


----------



## JBiBBs5 (Oct 24, 2011)

kykel said:
			
		

> sorry i just realized you have the cast also so look at that spot. Curious to see if its the same problem I had



I'm going to look into this as soon as I get home from work. 

How did you open the left panel?


----------



## JBiBBs5 (Oct 24, 2011)

I found this picture in the technical manual and I can see the area that you're referring to. If my problem is the same one you were having it looks like it could be an easy fix. 

The installer is scheduled to come take a look at the issue on Friday but I'm hoping to resolve the it myself before then.


----------



## kykel (Oct 24, 2011)

jbibb
The spot is on the other side of the flange that you see in the picture. Mine is all silver in color with black caulk around it

Good Luck


----------



## Millsk (Oct 24, 2011)

Kykel,

 This is the same exact spot that I have a leak. Caulking today.


----------



## JBiBBs5 (Oct 24, 2011)

Hey guys, I've got an update.

I took the left panel off and could see the black caulking over the silver flange. The hopper makes it impossible to see the right side but from what I could see everything looked like it was sealed pretty good. So I blacked out the room and got out the flashlight. 

I saw the smoke!! For the first time I could see it instead of just smelling it. It looked like it was coming from the bottom of the T where the piece pops off for cleaning. I think that if it were coming from the inside where the flange is it would have been sucked back in before it could have ever made it out to the T, right?

Anyway, I used some of the Rutland 500 and caulked up the T and also around the adapter. I'll let that dry then fire it up again. 

I'm really hoping my problem is solved and will post an update shortly.


----------



## stoveguy13 (Oct 24, 2011)

the tee cap can leak if  you didnt fix it you might want to take the cap off and re-seat it and then silicone it


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Oct 24, 2011)

Use 3M high temperature aluminum tape to seal Tee caps a lot easier to remove to clean than silicon.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Oct 24, 2011)

JBiBBs5 said:
			
		

> snip ... I think that if it were coming from the inside where the flange is it would have been sucked back in before it could have ever made it out to the T, right?
> 
> ... snip



If where the exhaust blower mounts to the stove isn't sealed smoke can be drawn in by the convection fan, the combustion blower will also expel smoke because the pressure can be positive along a portion of the flange.

Your leak doesn't have to be in the same place others have a leak.

The thing about any smoke leaks in the lower portion of the exhaust system is they are close enough to the convection blower for it to just suck the smoke in and push it through the heat exchangers.


----------



## kykel (Oct 24, 2011)

Im glad you both found your leaks. funny that one was in the same spot as mine. Im finally getting to enjoy mine. Keep me posted on how your fire burns in the pot. Mine is barely visible in the burn pot at times. I think this is due to the pellets im burning. Much nicer flame at the dealers stove.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Oct 24, 2011)

kykel said:
			
		

> Im glad you both found your leaks. funny that one was in the same spot as mine. Im finally getting to enjoy mine. Keep me posted on how your fire burns in the pot. Mine is barely visible in the burn pot at times. I think this is due to the pellets im burning. Much nicer flame at the dealers stove.



Not sure about your pellets, But I have Pro-pellets and Somersets (SP). The pro-P make a much larger flame.


----------



## JBiBBs5 (Oct 24, 2011)

I get a large flame on the 3 setting using stove chow. Will post a picture.


----------



## JBiBBs5 (Oct 25, 2011)

So the leak ended up being worse than I originally thought. I realized that the T was leaking from the bottom (underneath) which I didn't even think was possible. It's all taped up now but looks awful as you can see from the attached pic. 

Fired the stove back up but could still smell smoke so I went leak hunting again. Sure enough, the adapter was leaking too. Now that's all taped up and I let it burn all night. When I woke up the smoke scent was minimal but it still is there.

I'm really getting frustrated with all of this and the installer is coming back on Friday. At this point, there's just no way I'm going to be satisfied until I smell no smoke at all. I've got a 6 month old son in the house and I feel awful every time I wake up and smell smoke.


----------



## kykel (Oct 25, 2011)

jibb

I feel your pain. I m fortunate because  i direct vented straight out and then added the tee and pipe. If it leaks out side im not to concerned. I put a thin bead of caulk around the first section that was inside the house where the pipes meet. also make sure the bolt that holds the exhaust flange  together is tight.

Hang in there.


----------



## vinny11950 (Oct 25, 2011)

JBibbs, it looks like you have DuraVent pipe, if so, you have to seal every joint and seam with silicone or high heat tape.  Even then, you might be getting a leak from the stove adapter from in between the inner pipe and outer pipe, as the smoke backs up from the leaky joints.  Its a PITA to put silicone in that gap of the adapter when attached to the stove.  And after you get done sealing and taping, it might not look pretty.

Sorry you are having so much trouble with it.  I have been there and know the frustration.

Kykel, thanks for the info on the flange collar, I will detach my stove this weekend and will check out that connection as i still get a faint smokey smell sometimes.  If i remember the camera I will post a pic.


----------



## kykel (Oct 25, 2011)

vinny where on th island are you from.

I know what you mean about caulking between the inner and outer tube on the adapter. I took mine off ( easy with the one bolt system) and it was much easier.

Love this stove!


----------



## vinny11950 (Oct 25, 2011)

Kykel, I live in Queens, NY but have a house in Eastern LI in Mastic where my parents live.  I got them a pellet stove as it was the cheapest option since they live on a limited budget as they are almost retired.  I am there on the weekends doing work and upkeep.  But really, I like to mess with the pellet stove and watch the fire.

Where are you?

I dug up a thread I did about cleaning my stove and I think it has a backside picture of the flange collar.

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/76074/


----------



## kykel (Oct 25, 2011)

Vinny
Im in Rocky point

I looked at your pics and the flange on the silver blower housing is where mine was leaking from. I dont see any silicone on yours in the pic.


----------



## vinny11950 (Oct 25, 2011)

Kykel, Rocky Point is supposed to be colder because of the North shore.  And it looks windy.  However, I like Long Island sound, and the views of some of the houses there look amazing.

Thanks for the advice on the flange, I never thought about it until now.  When I redo my install I will reseal everything.


----------



## Millsk (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm a huge fan of eastern long island. That mostlynhas to do with wine, but it sure is pretty too.

Seeing as you guys are also owners of M55, can I ask you if your glass always seems to get soot covered in the same pattern? The soot on my glass seems to start in the lower right hand corner and run diagonally up to the left hand top corner. Also seems to getvsooty after just two or three days of running. I'm wondering if this is related to the air flow in the stove much as the flame in the left side of the burn pot.


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 25, 2011)

I'll bet if you fella's all took pictures of your glass after 2 or 3 days of burning they would be gosh darn close! Although it doesn't keep the glass completely clean, It does a good job of showing you all the fire.

Is this your very first stove's?


----------



## Millsk (Oct 25, 2011)

First stove here. Just 20 days and 5 bags in.


----------



## kykel (Oct 26, 2011)

I would bet they are all the same. I read the post about that complaint about the glass. Then witnesed it at the dealer and then on mine when I finally 
bought mine and started burning. Kind of a semi circle from bottom right up to the left corner. The rest of the glass stays clean. This is my second stove. first was a bay
window and all the glass got black so half the glass clean is an improvement in my book. Id like to know if there is a stove that doesn't get the glass dirty. anyway Im loving this stove. if all I have to do is clean the glass its a homerun in my book and it seems to be the case with this agatater in the burn pot. I just have to resist the urge to clean. My old stove was once a day


----------



## flynfrfun (Oct 26, 2011)

Yep, have had my M55 for a year and same pattern...a "swish" from the bottom right going up and left.  I suspect it is because the exhaust exits the left bottom side of the stove.  I've been playing around with ways to change the airflow thru the stove, but haven't found anything that makes a significant effect yet.

On the subject of cleaning.  I've got the insert and I clean once a week.  Mostly just to empty the ashpan and clean the glass.  But I could go a LOT longer if I wanted to because the burn pot isn't really all that dirty after a week.

Also, use a 3" wire brush wheel for cleaning the burn pot.  Get the one that has the stiffest wire bristles.  You will be amazed at how quickly and easily this works to clean out the burn pot.  Yes, you will have to scrape some of the carbon, but this gets about 95% of the junk out.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Oct 26, 2011)

Same burn pattern on my glass... Only burned through 6 or 7 bags of pellets, so I thought it was a dirty burn!  Maybe not.


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 26, 2011)

kykel and anyone else that has had a stove previously will be good examples. You'd be lucky to see the fire after a day or 2. My 2 previous stoves it would be a daily chore. Clean the pot and whip the glass. Got old real fast, Now its once a week whether it needs it or not. Don't miss the other stoves I had! Not one tiny bit.

The air wash on these stoves are up there with the best you will find. So the first stove peeps consider yourselves spoiled! You'd really cry if you had to deal with some of the other units out there. Grass is much greener on our side of the fence, But if you have a friend/relative with another brand. Compare there airwash with yours just for giggles.

If I ever started to do stove reviews. The airwash would be one I would now be critical of cus I'm spoiled too!

flynfrfun,

That's cheating! ;-) But a good tip, I have an air powered Die Grinder. That and the wire brush do a nice job on getting the buggers out of the liner. Another tip for the others: Once a season I take my(liner, fire grate and burnpot) over to a buds hose and use his sand blaster on them. Both sure beat the scraper/chisel routine. That and some hi temp black paint(not the liner though) make them like new for the summer layover.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Oct 26, 2011)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> kykel and anyone else that has had a stove previously will be good examples. You'd be lucky to see the fire after a day or 2. My 2 previous stoves it would be a daily chore. Clean the pot and whip the glass. Got old real fast, Now its once a week whether it needs it or not. Don't miss the other stoves I had! Not one tiny bit.
> 
> The air wash on these stoves are up there with the best you will find. So the first stove peeps consider yourselves spoiled! You'd really cry if you had to deal with some of the other units out there. Grass is much greener on our side of the fence, But if you have a friend/relative with another brand. Compare there airwash with yours just for giggles.
> 
> ...




HaHa...I'm spoiled, I feel so special LOL


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 26, 2011)

Eatonpcat said:
			
		

> HaHa...I'm spoiled, I feel so special LOL



;-) You must find a friend that owns a Breckwell(model does not matter) just to see how good you got it! :cheese:


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Oct 26, 2011)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> Eatonpcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey someone say they want to burn low and grungy, just gum up the venting or insert a few toys into your air intake and you too can have nice grungy glass, even with a decent air wash system.


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 26, 2011)

SmokeyTheBear said:
			
		

> j-takeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Once the cold sets in I will be a low and grungy burner too! Stove on hi/lo and it might be on hi only a few hours here and there. Still goes all week long and still see the fire. Guess I need to add some toys in there? :cheese:


----------



## kykel (Oct 26, 2011)

Right on j.

Half clean glass is better than no clean glass.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Oct 26, 2011)

kykel said:
			
		

> Right on j.
> 
> Half clean glass is better than no clean glass.



Something else you need to know is that there is a huge difference between running on low and running on high/low even with the stove being in low a lot of the time, and that I never said that I can't see my flame even on low, just that the glass gets good and grungy that way.


----------



## kykel (Oct 26, 2011)

smokey

I was burning the saranac before My M55cast. The glass got dirty but I always saw the fire. Just part of burning. Nothings perfect.


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 26, 2011)

kykel said:
			
		

> smokey
> 
> I was burning the saranac before My M55cast. The glass got dirty but I always saw the fire. Just part of burning. Nothings perfect.



I heard some pretty happy comments from Hudson River owners once they got the bugs worked out of them. I never asked about the air wash and how it performed. Quess I should have! 

I also remember SmokeyTheBear saying he had some really long burns before cleaning. Again never ask how long before no fire was seen?


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Oct 26, 2011)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> kykel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was 26 bags on 1- (low feed, low feed low trim, 1&4 lights on the panel) IIRC and I just couldn't stand letting it go any more, no problem seeing the fire and the double flag pattern, I shut it down and cleaned it.

If you turn the stove up a lot of the grunge will actually clear off by itself.


----------



## JBiBBs5 (Oct 29, 2011)

The smoke smell is gone!! I used aluminum tape on every seam. Had to use a few strips on the adapter.

Everytime I taped up one seam I could see the smoke really start to pour out of the next one. 

Now that there is no smoke smell I couldn't be happier. The house is nice and toasty and the wife loves it, maybe even more than I do. 

Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Oct 29, 2011)

JBiBBs5 said:
			
		

> The smoke smell is gone!! I used aluminum tape on every seam. Had to use a few strips on the adapter.
> 
> Everytime I taped up one seam I could see the smoke really start to pour out of the next one.
> 
> ...



What kind of venting was used on your install?


----------



## JBiBBs5 (Oct 31, 2011)

Someone mentioned it earlier in this thread. I believe it's duravent pro pipe.


----------



## cuznvin (Nov 6, 2011)

I was interested in purchasing an Enviro M55, but after reading all these issues with smoke, I am turned off to it. I am not handy and there is no way I am taking a stove apart and sealing leaks, especially after spending thousands of dollars on it. I am on Long Island also and looking for a good dealer that will sell me a stove with the least issues. Are there any out there?


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Nov 6, 2011)

cuznvin said:
			
		

> I was interested in purchasing an Enviro M55, but after reading all these issues with smoke, I am turned off to it. I am not handy and there is no way I am taking a stove apart and sealing leaks, especially after spending thousands of dollars on it. I am on Long Island also and looking for a good dealer that will sell me a stove with the least issues. Are there any out there?



A good dealer will not leave your house until the stove has been fired, you have been shown how to properly operate it, and they have answered any questions you may have.

Part of the installation involves making certain the exhaust system and stove are smoke tight.   They should also have the required access to technical bulletins dealing with issues encountered on previous installations. 

An excellent dealer will also preburn the stove to stop or severely curtail the paint curing smells from a new stove.

Your choice of dealer is the single most important decision you will make unless you can handle the job yourself.


----------



## cuznvin (Nov 6, 2011)

I agree, but seems like the dealers here just want to sell you a stove they make the most money on. Plus, they are selling at suggested retail. This guy yesterday said if we buy in the summer we can  get a discount.. REALLY?


----------



## kykel (Nov 6, 2011)

Cusvin
Dont let the smoke smell turn you off to these stoves. 99.9 percent of the smells are from the venting pipe and usually an easy fix. I bought my Enviro M55 Cast fs from Brick Fix In Center Moriches. 631-878-2200. Dont know where on the Island you are But I highly recommend them for your stove purchase. I Love My enviro. Great heat, little maintenance, and beautiful to look at. They do carry other makes but once you see the m 55 you might not want to buy anything else  He also pre burned my stove to avoid any of the paint curing smell associated with first burns.  Very happy with the customer service.


----------



## libirm (Nov 6, 2011)

Thats good to hear- that where I bought mine...one more week to go!


----------



## cuznvin (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks! Im in Centereach. I was really leaning towards the Avalon/Lopi.. Do you know if they sell those there also?


----------



## kykel (Nov 6, 2011)

what stove did you go with


----------



## libirm (Nov 6, 2011)

M55 Cast insert- two friends as well.All of us are looking for a source of good pellets, any suggestions?


----------



## cuznvin (Nov 6, 2011)

kykel said:
			
		

> what stove did you go with



Im still in "search mode" :-0    Probably will decide within a week or so.. What other brands does Brick Fix sell?


----------



## kykel (Nov 6, 2011)

Cuzvin I had stoped in centereach to the avalon dealer. Expensive. Also they are more maintenance. The ash collects outside the burnpot then you have to shut down stove open two trap doors and sweep into the ash tray. Depending on type of pellets this could be a daily chore. The enviro ash drops directly into the ash pan. Verry little maintenance.


----------



## cuznvin (Nov 6, 2011)

Thats definitely a plus.


----------



## libirm (Nov 6, 2011)

Napoleon- give them a call....great people there


----------



## cuznvin (Nov 6, 2011)

Ya..that guy is expensive. We went to him when in the market for a propane fireplace.


----------



## kykel (Nov 6, 2011)

iburm
Unfortunatly anyone other than boxstores on LI ask for a ton of money for good pellets.I buy from Pellets Now.com. I get turman for 240 a ton but That price is for a full truckload (22 tons) I split it with 6 neighbors and I have to unload it ( I have a Bobcat). there over 300 a ton here on the Island. Try wood pellets.com They have a few different brands and if you order for all three of you you might get a better deal and save on delivery charges.

Jtakeman had a chart of pellets he tested if you can look back for his post or PM him. It will give you an idea of what pellets are good and what were better


----------



## cuznvin (Nov 6, 2011)

What did you guys think of Ashwood? Im pretty sure they told me there pellets were a little over $200 ordered thru them. Ill check on that and get back..


----------



## kykel (Nov 6, 2011)

Thats a good price  do you know what brand


----------



## kykel (Nov 6, 2011)

I wasnt thrilled with them probably because Im a non smoker and they smoked in the building. Seemed more important to smoke than wait on customers


----------



## cuznvin (Nov 6, 2011)

Im a nonsmoker also, but didnt notice any smoke. Patchogue or Farmingville?

I dont know the brand of the pellets.


----------



## kykel (Nov 6, 2011)

farmingville


----------



## jeanine (Aug 30, 2013)

hey all I was searching brick stone and fireplace in center Moriches and found this thread. We will be purchasing the enviro m55 cast this week, The owners Bill & Billy, seem very honest, but today  in this world unfortunately you have to be so careful. If anyone has had a problem with them can you let me know. It seems like you all love the stove if you have any tips that you think would be helpful I'm all ears. This is all new to me


----------

